# Ania Dorfmann



## Library Bob

While going through some vinyl that had belonged to my late father, I had come across a recording of the Beethoven First Piano Concerto with Toscanini and the NBC Symphony. The soloist was one Ania Dorfmann, of whom I'd not heard and about whom I can find very little. Can anyone here fill in the gaps? I'd be grateful if you could.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

I think you can also find performances of Dorfman in the Naxos Historical label, where she plays Beethoven's Op. 56 and Op. 80, with Toscanini.


----------



## joen_cph

Agree, her Beethoven 1st Concerto is quite unusual and interesting.
I got it just a couple of months ago and shortly afterwards found
an old RCA LP (LM 2207),where she plays Schumann - "Carnival", 
and "Phantasiestücke". However, these are less spectacular performances.


----------



## Franzie

Hi - first post from me  I like the site a lot

Glad you posted this Library Bob, as I am much like you going through a mountain of old vinyl that I have had in storage for a couple of years. Finding lovely bits and pieces that I had forgotten - but I do remember that there are some Dorfmann recordings of Chopin repertoire that I knw I liked a lot. 

I have the suspicion she didn't get her due recording wise, but was well received in the concert hall from what I can work out from old reviews


----------



## joen_cph

Recently found this on You-Tube:






Gives a good impression of her eminent abilities - often with a fine sense of line reminding me somehow of Michelangeli, but with more temperament; makes even such a light Weber piece sound playfully interesting ...

A good complete Beethoven 1st Concerto with Toscanini is also on You-Tube. And a Finale of the Mendelssohn 1st likewise - unfortunately a rather poor piece of music, though.


----------

